# Norwegian Open 2010



## Meisen (Oct 29, 2009)

Info and registration: http://folk.ntnu.no/roarbakk/rubik/index.php

We've got 3.5 months to practise ppl


----------



## (X) (Oct 29, 2009)

Im definately coming 

Why aren't people signing up for Pyraminx???? :O We have to have a pyraminx event


----------



## tlm1992 (Oct 29, 2009)

(X) said:


> Im definately coming



Guess i'm too, then


----------



## MrMoney (Oct 30, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## Crossed (Oct 30, 2009)

Already signed up!
I bet this year it's gonna be alot bigger, and alot more fun.


----------



## tehmaxice (Oct 30, 2009)

I've just ordered a pyraminx, so I'll probably sign up for that as well.

Btw: Free T-shirts for everyone this year


----------



## Meisen (Oct 30, 2009)

And free pizza!! Can't beat that


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

I really want to come to this, I hope I can make it!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 30, 2009)

Please, please, please organise a finish tournament the weekend before or after.

I can totally see me coming to 1 competition, a week of snowboarding and/or travelling to the other competition, the other competition and then going home (or directly on my way to Asia?)


----------



## Rune (Oct 30, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Please, please, please organise a finish tournament the weekend before or after.
> 
> I can totally see me coming to 1 competition, a week of snowboarding and/or travelling to the other competition, the other competition and then going home (or directly on my way to Asia?)



It could be a tournament in the north of Sweden at that time.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 30, 2009)

The Saturday after Norwegian Open would probably be possible for Helsinki Open, but the competition has traditionally lasted only for about 5 hours, so there isn't time for very many events. If that isn't an obstacle, then welcome.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

I love what Arnaud suggests  that would make the trip PERFECT, especially as I have holidays around then.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 1, 2009)

This will be awesome. Congrats on being the first announced competition of 2010, I guess. 

Meisen, do I know you?


----------



## anders (Nov 1, 2009)

Heia Norge 



AvGalen said:


> Please, please, please organise a finish tournament the weekend before or after.
> 
> I can totally see me coming to 1 competition, a week of snowboarding and/or travelling to the other competition, the other competition and then going home (or directly on my way to Asia?)



On your way to Asia? There might be a Singapore Open suitable in time. 

/Anders


----------



## cpt.Justice (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay, this will be awesome! I had no idea there were so many norwegian members on this forum 
Is norwegian open 2010 the northernmost competition yet?
It would really rock to have some foreigners attending this year as well


----------



## anders (Nov 1, 2009)

cpt.Justice said:


> Is norwegian open 2010 the northernmost competition yet?



Norwegian Open 2008 and 2009 are the northernmost competitions so far. I think that Sandö Open was slightly more to the south...

/Anders


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

anders said:


> Heia Norge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, on my way to Asia. I am planning on touring around Asia for a couple of months in the March-May time frame. No details yet, but surely I will try to make it to as many competitions as possible and meeting some local cubers would surely be nice

I am keeping an eye out on the WCA-list-of 2010-competitions


----------



## Meisen (Nov 1, 2009)

TheBB said:


> This will be awesome. Congrats on being the first announced competition of 2010, I guess.
> 
> Meisen, do I know you?



No, i do not believe you know me


----------



## TheBB (Nov 1, 2009)

About time to change that fact, then.



cpt.Justice said:


> Is norwegian open 2010 the northernmost competition yet?



By virtue of being in a different lecture hall this time, yes, by about 20m or so.


----------



## Alopex6000 (Nov 19, 2009)

*hehe*



TheBB said:


> About time to change that fact, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, next year we should arrange it in Hammerfest, than there will not even be a discussion which competition is the northernmost 

Of course i also will join the competition. This year Nowegian Open will be bigger and better than the last two years. 19 events!! That is alot. Hope to see cubers from Sweden, Finland, Denmark, Iceland, UK, Netherlands and from all other parts of the world. More details on the website.

And yes, there will be free pizza for all the participants!


----------



## TheBB (Nov 25, 2009)

Alopex6000 said:


> hehe, next year we should arrange it in Hammerfest, than there will not even be a discussion which competition is the northernmost



How about the North Pole Christmas Open 2010? Special prizes for sightings of Santa.


----------



## EmCube (Nov 25, 2009)

Is it really cold over there in Feb?


----------



## Meisen (Nov 25, 2009)

Nah, not here in Trondheim. Just below zero is not uncommon


----------



## cpt.Justice (Dec 1, 2009)

Getting ready for Norwegian Open 2010? Why not join in on the Norwegian Cubers' Weekly aswell?


----------



## TheBB (Dec 2, 2009)

In the words of Lt. George, I'm as excited as a terribly excited person who has a really good reason for being excited.


----------



## TheBB (Jan 22, 2010)

50 registrations. Now, where did I put that champagne?


----------



## Shortey (Jan 22, 2010)

Can't wait! It'll be awesome. =)


----------



## Shortey (Jan 24, 2010)

Sorry for double post. Needed to bump this.

Does anyone have a white V-Cube 5x5 they would like to trade for a black one?


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 25, 2010)

If the black one is any good I wouldn't mind trading. I will bring a white one and we will discuss.

And for Santa-Sightings you don't have to go to the North Pole. 



 
About getting there I have noticed flying to Trondheim is expensive. Oslo is much cheaper. I heard busses from Oslo to Trondheim are a possibility but they are also quite expensive. Would it be possible to rent/borrow a car and share the cost of that and the fuel? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=312428#post312428


----------



## tehmaxice (Jan 25, 2010)

With www.lavprisekspressen.no you can take the bus both ways, which will cost 299,- NOK (about 35 Eur).

Personally I would check out Norwegian.no , you can fly both ways for ca. 1000,- NOK (ca. 130 Eur).

If you want to rent a car, I suggest you approve my friend request on facebook, so I can add you to the Norwegian Open event site.
I think it's easier to contact people there.

Just shout out if you need help with anything Arnaud 

Edit; I actually think you can just search N.O.2010 on facebook, see if anything comes up.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 7, 2010)

Meisen said:


> Info and registration: http://folk.ntnu.no/roarbakk/rubik/index.php
> 
> We've got 3.5 months to practise ppl




We now have ~ 1 week left to practise. I'm so exited 

So is my girlfriend, in a bad way, hehe, she is SO nervous! She was afraid she'd be the slowest person in the competition. That was until yesterday, when i enlisted a friend of mine, and he is happy when he gets a sub 2 minute solve, so that helped a lot for her 


Edit:

Very exiting to see names like Arnaud van Galen and Erik Akkersdijk among the people contending


----------



## Shortey (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a couple of things I need to sell or trade.

I have:
Rubik's 360
Black Ghost Hand 3x3
Black Type A 3x3
ES 2x2
Black Edison 3x3

I want:
Rubik's Clock
Rubik's Master Magic


----------



## TheBB (Feb 9, 2010)

For those of you with NRK (Norway's BBC), a bunch of Norwegian cubers (except me ) will be *live* on NRK 1 this Thursday twice: first during the "Førkveld" starting 18:00, and second during "Midtnytt" starting 18:40 (only viewable in Trøndelag I think).

Hopefully someone will be able to record these so that we can upload to YouTube, and maybe also show them during the competition.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 10, 2010)

tehmaxice said:


> With www.lavprisekspressen.no you can take the bus both ways, which will cost 299,- NOK (about 35 Eur).
> 
> Personally I would check out Norwegian.no , you can fly both ways for ca. 1000,- NOK (ca. 130 Eur).
> 
> ...


Erik, Nora, Alex and I are coming by plane to Oslo on Friday and then rent a car to drive to Trondheim (Friday) and back to Oslo (Monday) we could really use a place/places to stay for those three nights.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 10, 2010)

There'll be places to stay. I have two beds.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone from Oslo travelling up to Trondheim? Meetup this week before the tournament? Can practise abit together and give tips.

Also, hope some of you guys are up for a little pickup at the bars. We can sarge together 

Just pm me here or send a text: 918 58 352


----------



## Shortey (Feb 10, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Anyone from Oslo travelling up to Trondheim? Meetup this week before the tournament? Can practise abit together and give tips.
> 
> Also, hope some of you guys are up for a little pickup at the bars. We can sarge together
> 
> Just pm me here or send a text: 918 58 352



Me, Thomas (tlm1992) and Daniel (X) are from Oslo or near by. =)


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 10, 2010)

Morten said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from Oslo travelling up to Trondheim? Meetup this week before the tournament? Can practise abit together and give tips.
> ...



Lets have a small bootcamp then before the competition. We need to devise a plan to win this thing ^^

I am free every day after 4pm. We can sit at Østbanehallen, La Baguette. Nice lit place. You have my number, just text if you feel like it.


----------



## (X) (Feb 10, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Morten said:
> 
> 
> > MrMoney said:
> ...



Må virkelig øve til matteprøve (fredag) og fysikk (mandag), men kan nok på fredag fra 5 hvis dette passer.


EDIT: Translation: I really have to read for a math test on friday and a physics test on monday, but I'm available from 5pm friday, if that's fine.

Doubt anyone not norwegian are interested, but since this is an international forum.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 10, 2010)

Reiser opp mot Trondheim fredag, flyet flyr 19.25 så 5pm blir litt knapt


----------



## (X) (Feb 10, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Reiser opp mot Trondheim fredag, flyet flyr 19.25 så 5pm blir litt knapt



I understand, but I'll see you there and we can definately meet in the future. Me, Thomas and Morten have meetups twice a month on average.


----------



## Crossed (Feb 10, 2010)

Where will you be staying, Mrmoney?
I'm arriving in Trondheim at 21:10


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 10, 2010)

Crossed said:


> Where will you be staying, Mrmoney?
> I'm arriving in Trondheim at 21:10



Not quite sure, either at the provided place or at a friends house. If you have a good option let me know, hehehe. I am not planning on doing much sleep, have to check out Trondheim while I am there 

MrMoney aka Ramadan Sulejman from Macedonia


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 10, 2010)

TheBB said:


> There'll be places to stay. I have two beds.


Erik, Nora, Alex and I will come to the venue on Friday-evening. We expect to be there way before 21:00. Hopefully we can arrange for 2 times 2 beds, otherwise I will just stay at the venue and the rest will have to BFR


----------



## TheBB (Feb 10, 2010)

Well, two beds in the basement at my parents', where I'll be staying (two free beds for you that is). One bed in my apartment, which is currently empty (so no interaction with Norwegian culture there, if that's what you're looking for, but it's a bed anyway). That apartment also has a couch. I also have 2-3 sleeping bags and at least one blanket which claims to be inflatable, but that's an exaggeration. In the extreme case there's the school where some of the other participants will be staying (i.e. borrow sleeping bags). In the totally unimaginable case, we have plenty of bridges to sleep under. Hardly any drug addicts!


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking foreward to meeting you all tomorrow, just give a shout to the guy from macedonia!

BLD... HERE I COME!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 12, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> We expect to be there way before 21:00.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 13, 2010)

I now know first hand how "sad" it can be to be the first cuber to not make it to the finals 

Well, it had to be someone......

And i'm in no way an sub 20 cuber......

Apparantly i'm a 22.xx cuber *sadfaceinneedofencouragement*


EDIT: Due to a schedule change they made a semi final and a final, instead of the original first round then final, so i got five more solves 

Didn't help much though. First round was 21,53, second 22,5. Very dissapointed..... But still, all in all fun


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Meisen said:


> I now know first hand how "sad" it can be to be the first cuber to not make it to the finals
> 
> Well, it had to be someone......
> 
> ...



AO100 says you're a sub 19 cuber. 
However, unlimited inspection time/start with cube in hands most likely cuts off some time. I still think you're sub 20.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 14, 2010)

Meisen said:


> I now know first hand how "sad" it can be to be the first cuber to not make it to the finals
> 
> Well, it had to be someone......
> 
> ...


If you were 16 then Nora, me and our host Kristian were 17, 18 and 19 

Great tournament so far!


----------



## Meisen (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, fun so far.  Next event start in 15 minutes... i must get a move on!!!! (Still home)


----------



## TheBB (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for a great competition, especially the organizing team, core and peripheral, our main sponsor Opera Software, and also the people who, over and over and over again, volunteer for judging and scrambling (the everyday heroes).

Please hang on a day or two for the results to be published.

Erik broke the 2x2 average European Record, but I can't remember the time at the moment.


----------



## joey (Feb 14, 2010)

3.09


----------



## TheBB (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I know, I just got it in my inbox. But you beat me to it.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Feb 14, 2010)

Also, the new norwegian 3x3 average record is *13.37* by Hong Tan Lam


----------



## tehmaxice (Feb 14, 2010)

cpt.Justice said:


> Also, the new norwegian 3x3 average record is *13.37* by Hong Tan Lam



LOlolololololol


----------



## Crossed (Feb 14, 2010)

Didn't he beat that in the finals? With 13.09? But his 1337 average surely was awesome. Thanks everyone for a great competition!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 14, 2010)

Yep, 13.09 in the final.


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 15, 2010)

Did you know
- The competition was great fun?
- That Hong is a really humble, nice kid and not a stuck up pr0 cuber?
- That mr Swedish cuber using Petrus got a 14.xx time, and a nice average?
- That 7/11 people failed to do a success solve in BLD (and that I was one of them?)
- And that solving the 5x5x5 can sometimes take 10minutes for us who have never picked up a 5x5x5 but decide to do so in competition?
- That I averaged 20seconds in 2x2x2 and I am not so sad?
- That Trondheim has really nice girls and HEAPS of them?
- Oh, also I got a 37.xx seconds in one-handed <3


----------



## Meisen (Feb 15, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Did you know
> 
> - Oh, also I got a 37.xx seconds in one-handed <3



With MY cube 

A "type a v", which incidently the faster cubers (erik and hong) thought sucked. My very best cube. My precious!


----------



## Shortey (Feb 15, 2010)

Meisen said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Did you know
> ...



Fixed. =)

Did you know...
-I got a DNF avg in 3x3
-AND in Pyraminx
-All the DNF's came from me taking my hands off the timer before the light turned green
-Hilmar gave me the name Morten 'DNF' Arborg
-I got to LL at 50 seconds in 4x4, but then I get double parity
-I won Magic with a 1.98 avg and got NR with a 1.7x avg


----------



## MrMoney (Feb 15, 2010)

I just got my HaiYans, and I LOVE them!!! Absolutely worth the money IMO!

HaiYan, thank you!


----------



## TheBB (Feb 15, 2010)

Morten said:


> -Hilmar gave me the name Morten 'DNF' Arborg



Lol. I feel you though . You're really good already, so just keep practicing. 

My pictures are here: http://picasaweb.google.com/evfonn/SpeedcubingNO2010#


----------



## (X) (Feb 15, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> I just got my HaiYans, and I LOVE them!!! Absolutely worth the money IMO!
> 
> HaiYan, thank you!



I realized you were talking about Haiyans, My cube that you tried was a *T*aiyan cube


----------



## Anthony (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm sure Erik was really pissed.

3x3 Round 1: (9.97), 10.02, 10.13, (DNF), 15.13 = 11.76.


----------



## TheBB (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, thanks for not breaking anybody's neck there, Erik.


----------



## Meisen (Feb 18, 2010)

Link to all the results: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...s=All+Results&competitionId=NorwegianOpen2010

I ended up in seventeenth place in both the events i participated in.

You all just wait, next year i'll be in the finals in both (and maybe participating in some more) 

My girlfriend came in at 43 place in 3x3x3. she set a personal record by almost 10 seconds in the last solve! I'm so proud of her <3


----------



## Isbit (Feb 18, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> - That mr Swedish cuber using Petrus got a 14.xx time, and a nice average?



He did 12.16 single. That's a bit faster, actually
I got the swedish multi record. Nice


----------

